# "I don't care what people say about poodles..."



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

My husband also did not want a poodle. Now, he is his best friend. He is literally head over heels in love with the dog. He doesn't let me feed it dinner when he is home, (my husband is the family cook), he wants the dog to sleep in our bed, when they play together my husband laughs and forgets his woes. Our dog has really been a delight to our family but I certainly did not expect the wonderful benefit of his relationship with my husband.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

we have so many topics like this one here...and everytime it comes up I just can't wrap my mind around it XD
I think I may live in a bubble haha
My father the manliest man I know has no issue with our poodles, and absolutely LOVES his shih-tzu rescue! and I can't remember him ever saying OH I CAN'T HAVE A POOODLE!! lol

So I think we need to make better choices ladies <3 (thats meant as a joke...not as a bard towards anyones husband XD)


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I never in a million years thought I would have anything to do with poodles..and then I got a temporary job as a bather at a grooming salon to earn some extra money. It was a actually a goldendoodle that made me want a poodle. Her name was Bella..she was a fantastic dog that came in every 2 weeks for a bath or groom.

She was groomed like a standard poodle, her owners liked her that way and so for the longest time I thought she was a poodle. It wasn't until later I found out she was actually a goldendoodle. A year later I ended up with Vega!

My fiance also said no way when I mentioned getting a poodle. Well..he loves them now and Vega is definitely his buddy.









not so thrilled on the first day... lol




























We all get along now!


----------



## sschoe2 (Mar 16, 2011)

I've lived with poodles since I was 4 years old and I can't think of any breed I'd rather live with. Of course, I like pretty much any dog, I have a soft spot for poodles.


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

This gets so frustrating to me! We are so excited about our new puppy coming home in August and every time we tell someone we are getting a poodle, without fail they get a disgusted look on their face and say "oh why would you ever get a POODLE!" Obviously none of them have ever OWNED a poodle, or probably even spent much time around them, but it's just annoying that no one sees them as the intelligent, sweet, playful dogs that they are. All they see is a haircut and people think they are yappy little dogs (even after I explain we are getting a STANDARD which could be 60+lbs)! Even my own family (my Dad and my brother actually - my mom is secretly hoping our poodle will convince my Dad they are great dogs because she desperately wants one too!)

Our search for a poodle started with me looking for a dog that sheds less (as I have allergies) but once I read more about them, and met some poodles I realized they are the most amazing breed and I would LOVE to have one - allergies or not!!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

WestCoastSpoo said:


> This gets so frustrating to me! We are so excited about our new puppy coming home in August and every time we tell someone we are getting a poodle, without fail they get a disgusted look on their face and say "oh why would you ever get a POODLE!" Obviously none of them have ever OWNED a poodle, or probably even spent much time around them, but it's just annoying that no one sees them as the intelligent, sweet, playful dogs that they are. All they see is a haircut and people think they are yappy little dogs (even after I explain we are getting a STANDARD which could be 60+lbs)! Even my own family (my Dad and my brother actually - my mom is secretly hoping our poodle will convince my Dad they are great dogs because she desperately wants one too!)
> 
> Our search for a poodle started with me looking for a dog that sheds less (as I have allergies) but once I read more about them, and met some poodles I realized they are the most amazing breed and I would LOVE to have one - allergies or not!!




Ha ha, just wait. I literally can't think of one person who was not utterly won over by my poodle. Even people who don't really like dogs or animals become smitten. Even people who don't like poodles (they just THINK they don't like poodles). We recently met a man who is not much of an animal person and is a very manly, set-in-his ways older man. So, by the third time he met our poodle he was petting him and calling him a "prince" and saying that he thinks he could own one, LOL!

Many people ask if all poodles are like mine because they always had a misconception about the breed. I tell them that my poodle has a typical, correct temperament and looks, so this is what a poodle should be. People really fall in love with Jäger--it's a poodle thing.

Oh, and wait until the "poodle haters" find out that your smart, sweet, charming, beautiful, well-behaved dog does not shed. That is when they really come all the way over to the poodle side.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

IMO it's strictly the clips that make people shy away from Poodles. A Poodle in a 'hunting dog' clip can be a man's dog. One readied for the ring is often way too extreme. Not focusing really on the steak, but on the sizzle.

Vega is a 'outdoor looking' dog. With the hair on the ears clipped short and not too much of a topknot. There's a Poodle that a guy can feel comfortable with.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

One of my sister's had a poodle. I never met her dog but although she really loved Carol she did not like anyone else. My brother and sister (Joan) tried to talk me out of poodles telling me how horrible Carol's dog was. I can't wait till they meet Swizzle and see what a lovely personality he has.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 9, 2009)

*Been there myself.*

My wife did dog research (better than her getting a cat, says I..) and came to me with a choice: "I can't decide between a standard poodle and a mastif".
:crazy: says I. " A POODLE?" you've got to be kidding me. And as for a mastiff, we dont' even have a CAR big enough for that. Much less a house.

I'm picking up a rescue std lad today, and he'll make our third.

:amen:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Countryboy is probably right about the clip turning a lot of people off. My husband hates the continental. The pictures with Vega and your fiance are fantastic. You can tell they have really bonded.


----------



## BigRedDog (Mar 2, 2011)

*Poodle*

My experience has been very interesting with my Standard Puppy. I expected to get some of the poor reaction from people on the street and in dog parks, but it has actually been the opposite. People seem to love her though many have had no experience with Standard Poodles.
My husband also hates some of the clips, so we keep her in a modified puppy clip with is long, but not hard to maintain (IMO). They are great dogs and so smart. No allergy problems unless she sleeps under the Princess Plants!


----------



## Geneva77 (May 20, 2011)

When people found out we got a poodle my husband told them she is going to be his hunting dog. People look at him like he's lost his mind thinking of a little toy or mini poodle. He's never going to hunt with her but it sounds more manly!:act-up:


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Most of my husbands side of the family had small poodles. He used to joke that if it didn't shed and smell like a dog it wasn't a real dog. That is until this little ball of fluff came to us that weighed 1.2 pounds when we brought her home fourteen years ago. I'll tell you what, he was head over heals over that little tiny dog that grew to a wopping 6 pounds. I would hear the "we don't like yappy little dogs" from people and then they would meet Patches and be shocked at how quiet and well behaved she was. We had to have her put down in April and we were all just heartbroken. We knew we were going to get another poodle, they are the absolute best dogs and got Lexi who is a standard. Every place we take her people just love her, I have only ever seen two other standards where we live, lots of hunting type dogs here. A lady pulled over driving down the road the other day who had a standard and wanted to see Lexi and talk poodle with us! This poodle club is really a one of a kind thing! Our son who is seventeen even jokes with "Yeah, this is my white poodle I'm walking, so what!"


----------



## Geneva77 (May 20, 2011)

I never see Standard Poodles around here. I see tons of Golden Retrievers and quite a few Golden Doodles. I was asked if Piper was a Labradoodle and I proudly say she is a Standard Poodle. People react great upon hearing that, they are kind of in awe because there just aren't any around here. I think she is going to get a lot of attention when is gets older.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

People who diss poodles are just reacting based on prejudice, false assumptions, and hearsay. Poodles are their own best ambassadors. Standard, mini, or toy, to know one is to love one. 

And as I've said before, if someone's manhood is threatened by his dog's fancy haircut, he has issues. Get him some therapy!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I have a habit of shaving off Vegas ears and topknot. I actually haven't touched them much this year so he's looking a bit girly lately! I'm still tempted to strip him all over for the summer which is what I did last year. He got a 10 blade on his body, face, topknot, ears, tail, etc... he looked like a skinny lab. 

We are outdoors a majority of the time and do a lot of hiking, fishing and camping. It's impossible to keep him clean with long hair during the summer months.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> People who diss poodles are just reacting based on prejudice, false assumptions, and hearsay.


I'm not even gonna comment on yr last line... 

But I will say that these prejudices and false assumptions have been created, not by the general public, but by owners themselves . . turning Poodles into some kind of artificial creations. Not looking like a natural dog at all. 

We have only ourselves, and owners dating back to the days of the French Court, to blame. :sad:


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

A friend posted a picture he took of my dog on his blog. A load of people replied saying how much they hated poodles. Funnily enough, no-one has ever come up to me in public and told me they hated my dog. Examples are:

"Aaaawwww!"

"What is it? It's a poodle? She's gorgeous! She's almost doesn't look real!" (this happened in a wood when she had a long coat and had been washed)

Child #1: Stares, laughs, and exclaims, "It's a poodle!"
Child #2: "A poodle!"
Child #3 rather younger and being carried by mother: "A toodle!"
Mother (laughing): "No, a poodle!"

Originally when I decided to get a dog, I was thinking about a standard Schnauzer. I was having trouble finding litters (lots of miniature ones) and then I read that poodles were meant to be the second most intelligent breed of dog, and I started looking at them, and decided, no, I want one of _these _instead. I have never regretted getting my dog, and I honestly don't think I would ever have anything else. I mean, I still like 'proper' dogs, but when you can have something that has all the advantages of a 'proper' dog without smell and hair all over everything, and without greasy residue on your hands whenever you stroke it, I think people must be crazy not to choose a poodle.

Also I find the way my dog smells comforting and kind of addictive. She doesn't smell really strong; it's just a slight, soft scent I can detect when she's asleep on my feet or sitting behind me when I'm driving. It's bizarre, because it's not I'd expect a dog to smell, but I really like it.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I find everyone who meets my poodle is immediately won over, but I still get the eye roll from people who haven't met him, when they ask what sort of dog I have. 

I have stopped myself trying to justify or defend the breed, and now respond with a simple "if you knew poodles, you'd know why". Best. Dog. Ever.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Almost everytime I meet people with Jazz who is a brown miniature, I get at least one person telling me he his beautiful. At the dog park, all the dogs are lovely of course, but Jazz has an elegance of stance and a delightful prancing gait that always garners attention from the "parents". I also have heard, "He's a poodle ?!?!" people not believing this delightful, well behaved, attractive dog is a poodle. Our misconceptions stem from the show cuts that we see on TV and ignorance. 
I never even knew there was a standard poodle before. A man was walking a black large standard down my street, first I was scared by his size, then awed by his look, and he was a poodle! That was before I got mine. 
It is true I keep Jazz in a cut that is not overly frilly for my husband's sake, but at this point I do not think he would care, he loves the dog so much.


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

Ditto here only with my sons whose noses wrinkled up as soon as the concept of mom owning a poodle came up. But just look at these pics to see how wrinkled those noses are now. My older son loves and adores Hunter and swears when he has his own place will get a poodle of his own.


----------



## MyDogElwyn (Nov 27, 2010)

I am hoping to be getting my puppy soon and I havent even begun to tell people, but I wonder what people's reactions will be. In the past Ive mostly had people scrunch their faces up and go "A pooodle?!" What is funny is these are usually people who know nothing about dogs...so their opinion is always so...well, they are entitled to their opinion, right?

People get so scared by pom poms. I swear, most people act like they dont even know standards exist. 

And for the record...I _love_ pompoms. 

And nothin's gonna stop me!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i have had a few sneers, but most often i get "OOOOOOOOOHHHHHH!! it's a pooooodle!!!!"


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I own a whippet and a poodle. It is terrific fun. People either say, "Wow- what a great looking dog" about the whippet OR the poodle, never both. LOL. People seem to like one type of dog or the other.

I didn't think I like poodles, either. I had boxers, after all. My mother loved poodles and owned several after i moved out. The time came that she had to move in with us. Her standard was 1 year old at the time. Within a few weeks I was totally won over by the standard poodles personality and loved watched her go through her cycles of scruffy looking to glamorous after her groom after month. When Clara died, the only thing I wanted was another standard. Just the BEST dogs! When I asked my husband what kind of dog he wanted after Clara died, he also said, "A standard- of COURSE!" He spoils her rotten. He is the one who named her Bonnie, which means pretty girl. 

When we take them on walks my husband insists on walking the poodle and I walk the muscley whippet. LOL. 

I have people stopping me asking what kind of dog Bonnie is. When she walks she prances and is so pretty. When i tell them she is a puppy and will be bigger than the whippet, they are often surprised. I don't think many people know much about standard poodles. 

You will get the same reactions with most dogs. Some people like one kind and some another, but I do not know anyone who has gotten to know a standard who didn't love them.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

MyDogElwyn said:


> And for the record...I _love_ pompoms.
> 
> And nothin's gonna stop me!


Lol, MDE. Don't ever stop!  

I will never question an owners right to dress up their Poodle as they please. The work and care that goes into some of the fancy cuts clearly demonstrates the love and affection that y'all have for yr dogs. And I appreciate the look . . . on *your* Poodle! lol

My guy is a handsome, long-legged, intelligent dog with the usual elegant stance and gait common to the breed. Even people who don't know Poodles will remark on that. 

My goal is to surprise people who hold pre-conceived notions that all Poodles come with frills and are named 'Fifi'. I'd like to introduce them to a new and different side of 'Poodlehood'. lol 

...Frank...


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

It almost never matters what people think if they have children. Anytime we are at an event or even just walking past the park, children LOVE Polo! He gets so excited and I worry about him jumping up and putting his paws on small children because they get dirty, etc.
Once at a festival I was talking to somebody for a few minutes and when I turned around to see what Polo was doing on the other end of the leash, there were three little girls standing around him, he's on his hind legs (making him the same height) showering one girl with his tongue while she said "I LOVE YOU!!!!" and the other girls petting him and trying to hug him. Most gentle creature ever! 
At least once a week I hear something to the affect of "Mommy, look at the poodle! Can't I have one?"
One group of kids was walking a yorkie downtown and the little girl with them stopped to see Polo and then said, "We Don't have a poodle..." and rolled her eyes at the yorkie! Her own dog! The poodle wins again


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

4Paws said:


> One group of kids was walking a yorkie downtown and the little girl with them stopped to see Polo and then said, "We Don't have a poodle..." and rolled her eyes at the yorkie! Her own dog! The poodle wins again


LOL, that is so funny! 

I find almost all kids LOVE the poodle, even the little boys. If they are young enough they haven't been brainwashed yet that poodles are frou frou girly dogs.  Everytime I walk my mini past children I almost always hear "Look at the Poodle!"


----------



## rdelrigo (Jun 19, 2010)

I got my first dog when I was 10. I wanted a golden retriever but my.mom (who grew up with a poodle) picked a poodle. I wanted a dog so bad I didn't care. Seventeen years later I prefer poodles and would only get another breed under exigent circumstances. I pray my two minis live as long as my first (18 years).


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

PaddleAddict said:


> LOL, that is so funny!
> 
> I find almost all kids LOVE the poodle, even the little boys. If they are young enough they haven't been brainwashed yet that poodles are frou frou girly dogs.  Everytime I walk my mini past children I almost always hear "Look at the Poodle!"


We get that too, with our mini. Even the kids that are out walking their OWN dogs can't resist my poodle. We joked when he was a puppy that he was the perfect paedophile's dog .... every kid for miles around homed in on him like heat-seeking missiles.


----------



## kris6332 (May 14, 2011)

Oh my! You should hear the things I hear when I say we are getting a poodle, and a standard at that. Take into consideration that I live in rural Arkansas and that you don't see many poodles around here and I've NEVER seen a standard. I'm with others that it is mostly the show cuts that folks are familiar with and dislike. I like those cuts, but highly doubt I will be doing them since: a.) we will not be showing b.) we live in the country c.)my novice grooming skills would probably end in a disaster that couldn't be fixed.

The other misconception I find here is that most people think that poodles are yappy, snippy, old lady dogs. Can't wait to break the stereotype.

Kristy


----------



## Hank (Feb 8, 2011)

Kind of the same thing here. I wanted a Poodle for years and when our Boxer of 13 yrs left us I insisted on a poodle as our next family dog. My wife was not on board! She wanted another Boxer or something with a "squished" face. She didn't like the pictures she had seen of Standard Poodles. She along with everyone else we know all love Hank! While I can appreciate all the different and showy styles that many Poodle owners love to do I love the fact that Hank can look so great with such little maintenance. Its fun to watch peoples opinions instantly change about our breed when they meet Hank.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I LOVE breaking stereotypes! People are always so surprised at what great dogs they are! I love them in all different kinds of cuts, but it is fun to do "the gun dog" look and have people stop to ask what kind of dog this is. 

The other thing that is so funny to me is that people always ask if he's a labradoodle. The whole doodle controversy may actually work in favor of purebred poodles. Before doodles became popular, most people had no concept of what poodles, especially standards are like. I think the popularity has drawn attention to the real thing. Certainly people will ask themselves, why not just get a poodle? 

I did.


----------



## gary60 (Mar 29, 2016)

Some male don't like small dogs. It's just a guy thing. But standards size makes it better. You don't have to get a fue-fue hair cut just cause they are poodles. They are smart and want to learn. They don't shed, they are non allergenic. They will be however you train them to be. The fun thing is one time you cut them to fit the guys personality and the next the girls. Hair grows back.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hank said:


> Kind of the same thing here. I wanted a Poodle for years and when our Boxer of 13 yrs left us I insisted on a poodle as our next family dog. My wife was not on board! She wanted another Boxer or something with a "squished" face. She didn't like the pictures she had seen of Standard Poodles. She along with everyone else we know all love Hank! While I can appreciate all the different and showy styles that many Poodle owners love to do I love the fact that Hank can look so great with such little maintenance. Its fun to watch peoples opinions instantly change about our breed when they meet Hank.


Hank!! I think I'm in love again!!
Grace xxx


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

My husband says we have a "real dog" now. I guess the Scotties in our past were 'pretenders'! Like many others, I had to promise there would be no show grooms. Not hard, because that is a lot of maintenance and doesn't suit our climate and lifestyle. I get my frou frou fix from Poodle Variety and PF members with skills


----------

